# Solarheizung



## jense1234 (8. März 2010)

Moin aus dem Norden,
mein Teichprojekt 2009/2010 sollte zwar schon längst abgeschlossen sein, aber der harte Winter hat  mich enorm zurück geschmissen. 
Mein Teich befindet sich zu 90% im Schatten, deshalb habe ich im Sommer max. 20 °C  Wassertemperatur  (so war es bei meinem alten Teich vor dem Umbau). Zum Wachsen der Kois ist diese Temperatur nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft. Deshalb plane ich eine Solarheizung für den Teich. Die Heizung soll ganz einfach über ein 100m langes 19mm dickes Gardena Verlegerohr mit einem Thermostat am Ende funktionieren. 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einer solchen Heizung bzw. könnte es Nachteile mitbringen den Teich künstlich zu erwärmen. 
Momentan über Solar nachzudenken ist bei dieser Witterung evtl. ein bisschen weit her geholt aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden
Jens


----------



## koifischfan (8. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Ich würde statt des Verlegerohres eine 1/2-Zoll Gartenschlauch nehmen. Der läßt sich viel besser verlegen.
Man könnte ihn schneckenförmig auf einem schwarzen Brett (Dachpappe) befestigen. Nicht dicht bei dicht wickeln, sondern immer mit Abstand. Mehrere __ Schnecken nebeneinander, die Bretter geneigt Richtung Süden.
Das Ganze kann als selbständige Einheit laufen. Pumpe -> Gartenschlauch -> zuürck in den See. Als Verbinder normale Schlauchsteckverbinder.

Dann brauchst du zwei Thermostate, z.B. aus dem Kühlschrank. Die Pumpe muß nämlich ausgehen, wenn die Lufttemperatur < Teichtemperatur ist.

Vielleicht warst du mit deiner Planung auch schon soweit. Das waren jedenfalls meine Gedanken, müßte ich so etwas bauen.


----------



## Aquabernd (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Hallo Jens,
eine Solarheizung gibt es nur für Pools ob das was für den teich ist glaub ich nicht.
Für den Teich gibt es Solar Pumpen und Sprudler.

Schau mal hier : 
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1311&_nkw=Solarheizung&_sacat=See-All-Categories

glg bernd


----------



## maritim (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

hallo jens,

leider habe ich keine erfahrung mit deinem geplanten projekt.
dennoch möchte ich  paar denkanstöße geben.

1.
wenn wasser länger in der leitung steht, ist es eine hervorragende brutstätte  für alle gottesfürchtigen bakterien.
2.
nicht alle schläuche sind lebensmittelecht.
3.
100m meter schlauch scheinen mir etwas wenig, damit du bei der temperatur im teich etwas bewirkst, wenn die sonne gerade nicht brennt. .

kannst du vielleicht einen flachen und  langen bachlauf anlegen, der in der sonne liegt?

ich steuere die temperatur auch etwas über meinen bachlauf.
am tag erhöhe ich die durchflussmenge damit der teich aufgeheizt wird.
in der nacht __ senke ich die durchflussmenge , damit der teich nicht auskühlt.

funktioniert auch zum abkühlen....in der nacht mehr durchfluss und am tag weniger durchfluss


----------



## axel--s (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

hey jens,

ja, das wird funktionieren. jetzt stellt sich allerdings die frage ob es sich auch lohnt...grübl...
weißt du den schon in etwas was für ein teichvolumen dein künftiger teich hat?
ich habe diese version mit einem schwarzen schlauch bei einem 18m³ pool ausprobiert, dauert zwar eine kleine ewigkeit bis man tatsache sowas wie einen erfolg zu verzeichen hat, aber es funktioniert. nimm eine kleine pumpe die ca 1000 bis 2000 liter fördern kann, das ganze dann mit einem simplen universathermostat von conrad-elekronik (ut100 oder der nachfolger davon) gesteuert und gut is. maritim hat zwar recht was die "brutstätte" für bakterien angeht, allerding schätze ich mal das die meisten von den dingern bei den hohen temperaturen in dem schlach wen er den in der sonne liegt eh drauf gehen werden.


gruß
axel


----------



## axel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Hallo Axel

Wieviel Schlauch hast Du den innerhalb und außerhalb Deines Teiches verlegt ?
Mein Teich wird zum Baden auch nur an wenigen Tagen warm genug . 
Darum hatte ich auch schon an so etwas gedacht .

lg
axel


----------



## koifischfan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

In den Teich kommt doch gar kein Schlauch. :?


----------



## Martin J (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

guten abend zusammen ich hab da mal ne frage hab da was rausgesucht und wollt gerne mal wissen ob das mit dem teil auch geht und wenn ja wie man das dann anschließt sag schonmal danke 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de


----------



## koifischfan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Der Schaltplan ist mit nur einem Fühler. Die Wassertemperatur lasse ich mal außen vor.

Stelle den Regler auf 25 Grad ein und platziere ihn in der Nähe des Schlauches. Er mißt so die Lufttemperatur. Wird der eingestellte Wert überschritten, läuft die Pumpe los.

Am Thermostat hast du drei Anschlüsse, einen Öffner und einen Schließer. Du brauchst den Schließer. Stelle einen hohen Wert ein und prüfe mit einem Durchgangsprüfer, er muß leuchten/piepen. Nun drehst du den Regler auf einen niedrigen Wert, der Stromkreis wird unterbrochen. Die eben ermittelten Anschlüsse brauchst du.


----------



## Martin J (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

ok danke würde es denn mit dem Thermostat gehn was ich im link hatte ??


----------



## koifischfan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Uups, habe diese Frage nicht beantwortet. 

Latürnich. (Natürlich)

Das die ganze Apparatur in ein wetterfestes Gehäuse muß, versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Martin J (9. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

ok dankeschön für die schnelle und gute antwort


----------



## jense1234 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Hallo Axel,
mein Teich hat bei der ersten Befüllung 18.3m³ gehabt. Also genauso wie Dein Pool. Mich würde interessieren wie groß dein Schlauchdurchmesser bzw. die Schlauchlänge ist

Gruß
Jens


----------



## axel--s (10. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

hallo,


war bei mir ein schwarzer 32 mm teichschlauch, die länge kann ich dir noch nicht mal sagen, habe das ganze als schnecke auf einem holzkreuz gebunden, durchmesser der schnecke war geschätzte 3 meter, also ca. 7 m³ fläche. da ich diese art der heizung nur bei einem pool der absolut klares wasser hatte genutzt habe wurde das poolwasser direkt durch den schlauch gepumpt. der temperaturunterschied zwischen poolwasser und aufgeheiztem wasser bei 2000 l/h durchfluß und direkter sonneneinstrahlung lag bei ca 3 bis 5 grad. hatte das ganze einen sommer in betrieb.


ruß
axel


----------



## jense1234 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Moin maritim,
wie machst du das, dass Du die Durchflussmenge erhöhst bzw. verringerst? 
Meine Pumpe läuft die ganze Zeit in einer kontinuierlichen weise. Der Gedanke, dass ich Abends den Durchfluss verringern kann und zusätzlich noch Strom sparen kann würde mich brennend interessieren.
Gruß
Jens


----------



## drwr (25. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

hallo Jens,

bei Conrad gibt´s ein Teilchen mit dem Du  die Pumpe in der Leistung steuern kannst. Kostet nur ca. 16 € und funktioniert bei mir seit 2 Jahren problemlos. 
Wenn´s Dich interessiert suche ich Dir die TeileNr. raus.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## kingman (25. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Hallo Wolfgang 
Könntest du vlt die TeileNr. rausschreiben?
Wäre daran auch interessiert
danke 
mfg


----------



## drwr (26. März 2010)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Hallo Jens,

das Teilchen heißt  Leistungsregler  für ohmsche und induktive Lasten Bestellnummer 19133142 oder 191343-42 je nach benötigter Leistung und kostet 15,09 oder 21,81 Business
Katalog Teil 2 Seite 1526

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Pirol (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Hallo zusammen,
beschäftige mich schon seit Jahren damit, meinen Teich, 30.000 L / 2, 0 meter Tief, zu beheizen.
Elektro oder Zentralheizung ist irre teuer ! Solar mit Schläuchen ( ca. 100 Meter auf dem Gartenhaus ) nicht effektiv wegen Leitungsverlusten ( 10.000 Liter Pumpe rein, vielleicht 1.000 Liter wieder retour, wenn überhaupt ) Solarmatten brauchen jede Menge Fläche, selbes Thema wegen Leitungsverlust, und die extrem dünnen Röhrchen können auf Sicht zumachen.
Daher neue Idee:
Möchte einen Springbrunnen einsperren ! Ein 400 er KG Rohr aufstellen, Deckel drauf, Schlauch von Bachlaufpumpe von unten reinspritzen, durch Bürsten rieseln lassen und unten wieder durch Standard-Abzweig in den Bach rein.
Vorteil:
Material kostet fast nix, Pumpe läuft sowieso, keine Bakterien oder Algen, kaum Reibungsverluste durch Reduzierung oder Schlauch... und ich schöpfe die Lufttemperatur mit ab, auch wenn keine Sonne scheint.
Was haltet Ihr davon ?
Bin mal gespannt .....
Liebe Grüße
Roland


----------



## jense1234 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Hallo Roland,
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Wirkungsgrad besonders groß ist denn dass Wasser würde dann von der Luft erwärmt (wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe) und Luft ist ja ein sehr schlechter Wärmeleiter. Mich würde aber sehr deine Erfahrung interessieren.

ich habe meine Solarheizung jetzt vor kurzem provisorisch in Betrieb genommen. Den Schlauch hatte ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft. Von den 50m sind jetzt gerade mal noch ca. 25m übrig geblieben der Rest ist in andere Projekte geflossen. Von Conrad.de habe ich mir eine Pumpe gekauft (1000l/h) die ich dann in den Bachlauf gelegt habe. Den Schlauch habe ich Schneckenförmig aufgerollt und in die Sonne gepackt. Die Pumpe läuft ca. 5h über Zeitschaltuhr. zwischen vor und Rücklauf ist gemessen 1 Grad. Das Ganze muß natürlich noch Optimiert werden. Aber ich hatte es noch nie, dass sich der Teich in nur einem Tag um 3 Grad erwärmt hat. Mit der Leistung bin ich total zufrieden und 3 Grad ist eigentlich schon zu viel pro Tag. Mein nächster versuch ist das ich nicht einen Schlauch Spiralförmig aufrolle sondern mehrere dünnere Schläuche parallel durchströmen zu lassen. Damit würde ich mit einem qm Fläche hinkommen. 
Wichtig!! 
letztes Jahr hatte ich den Versuch mit einem Thermostat gemacht. Das war nicht so gut. Das Wasser läuft dann je nach dem wie man ihn einstellt sehr heiß in den Teich. jetzt läuft das ganze ohne Thermostat und der Einlauf ist im Bachlauf wo sich das warme Wasser mit dem kalten Wasser aus dem Bachlauf vermischt.

lg aus dem Norden


----------



## Pirol (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Solarheizung*

Hallo jense,
Du hast sicher recht..... Frage an die Physiker unter uns:
Ist es nicht so, daß Luft relativ schnell Wärme aufnimmt und abgibt, aber schlecht speichert ? Dann wäre ja meine Idee nicht so schlecht. Ich denke an mein Auto oder an ein Gewächshaus. Wenn ich das in die Sonne stelle wird die Luft schneller warm, wie die Kiste Bier die drinne steht. Wichtig ist, daß die Wärme nicht abhaut ( Deckel drauf ) und ich genügend Volumen habe, um das Rohr nicht zu sehr abzukühlen. 
Schön, daß Du mit deiner Lösung zufrieden bist, für mich wärs zuwenig... 1.000 Liter pro Stunde theoretische Pumpleistung ( wieviel Reibungsverlust ? ) 1 °Grad Zunahme heißt für mich 30 Stunden, reine Sonnenzeit, laufenlassen, um den Teich um 1 ° zu erwärmen ????? Oder habe ich Deine Angaben nicht richtig verstanden ?


----------

